# Excel Diagramm (Säule) ohne Nullwerte



## BinaB (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade im Excel ein Diagramm zu erstellen und es funktioniert nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.
Ich habe folgende Tabelle (ist ein bisschen lang):

	passed	failed	borderline
Austria	0,00	0,00	0,00
Australia	17,00	3,00	0,00
Bangladesh8,00	0,00	0,00
Bahrein	0,00	0,00	0,00
Belgium	0,00	0,00	0,00
Brazil	27,00	4,00	0,00
Bulgaria	0,00	0,00	0,00
Croatia	0,00	0,00	0,00
China	30,00	16,00	0,00
Czech Republic0,00	0,00	0,00
France	0,00	3,00	0,00
Germany	0,00	0,00	0,00
Guatemala	0,00	0,00	0,00
India	19,00	4,00	1,00
Indonesia	0,00	0,00	0,00
internal	0,00	0,00	0,00
Israel	0,00	0,00	0,00
Italy	0,00	1,00	0,00
Korea (South)1,00	0,00	0,00
Madagascar0,00	0,00	0,00
Marocco	0,00	0,00	0,00
Mauritius	0,00	0,00	0,00
Mexico	2,00	8,00	0,00
Pakistan	18,00	11,00	0,00
Panama	3,00	0,00	0,00
Poland	0,00	0,00	0,00
Portugal	4,00	7,00	0,00
Serbia	0,00	0,00	0,00
Singapore	0,00	0,00	0,00
Slovenia	0,00	0,00	0,00
South Africa0,00	0,00	0,00
Spain	0,00	0,00	0,00
Switzerland0,00	0,00	0,00
Taiwan	7,00	0,00	0,00
Thailand	0,00	0,00	0,00
Tunisia	0,00	0,00	0,00
Turkey	0,00	0,00	0,00
UK	12,00	5,00	1,00
USA	51,00	51,00	3,00
Vietnam	0,00	0,00	0,00


und ich möchte daraus ein Säulendiagramm machen mit den Ländern auf der X-Achse und der Anzahl der Muster auf der y-Achste: Die Säulen bestehen aus 3 Farben für passed, failed und borderline.
Jetzt mein Problem, ich möchte dass es die Länder die keine, also 0 Muster und somit keine Säule haben, nicht angezeigt werden. Bei mir stehen immer alle Länder dran und die Säulen mit den wirklichen Werten sind ewig auseinander weil lauter 0 Muster Länder dazwischenstehen. Kann man die irgendwie löschen.
Hab auch schon versucht die Länder einzeln zu markieren, aber das geht ab ner bestimmten Anzahl (ich glaub 10 oder so nicht mehr)
Ich hoffe ich habs anschaulich erklärt und ich hoffe mir kann vielleicht jemand helfen.

Mfg
BinaB


----------



## Leola13 (24. August 2007)

Hai,

willst du das im Diagramm machen oder besteht die Möglichkeit die Nuller vorher raus zu filtern ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## BinaB (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte das eigentlich im Diagramm machen, da sich die Tabelle jedes Quartal verändert und ich dann nur das Diagramm neu machen müsste.
Geht das irgendwie?

Mfg
Bina


----------



## Leola13 (28. August 2007)

Hai,

ich habe keine Lösung parat und auch nichts gefunden.

Dir bleibt nur der Weg über Filter, Makro, ..  deine 0-Länder vorher auszusortieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## BinaB (28. August 2007)

Und wie geht das dann

Bin leider nicht so excel erfahren, hab mir das meiste selbst beigebracht durch ausprobieren und nachlesen....

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe....


----------



## Leola13 (28. August 2007)

Hai,



> selbst beigebracht durch ausprobieren und nachlesen



Das ist sowieso das Beste.;-)

Ich gehe davon aus das deine Daten in Spalten und als Zahl vorliegen.
Füge in einer neuen Spalte eine Summe (Addition) der Zahlenwerte, als Sortierkriterium, ein. Dann markiere den gesamten Bereich. Kopiere den Spaltennamen der Sortierspalte neben deine Tabelle und die anderen Spaltenüberschriften wiederum daneben.
Daten - Filter - Spezialfilter - an andere Stelle kopieren anklicken - Listenbereich (deine Ursprungstabelle) - Kriterienbereich (dein kopierter Spaltenname plus eine Zeile darunter) - Kopieren nach (deine anderen kopierten Spaltenüberschriften) - fertig

Bisschen schlecht zu beschreiben. Beispiel anbei. Rückfragen möglich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## BinaB (28. August 2007)

Super danke, nach ein bisschen rumprobieren hats geklappt.


----------

